# Falling out of love?????



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Does anyone here believe that a person can really just fall out of love with someone for practically no reason, especially if the love was deep in the beginning? I have heard people claim it, but I'm not sure I buy it.


----------



## credamdóchasgra (Sep 24, 2010)

There's no such thing as "no reason" for falling out of love with someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack99 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sure, you can fall out of love. It happens all the time. A typical scenario is the kids take precedence, or the wife is too tired. Or, someone else comes along. Or, the initial chemistry and excitement wears off, and you settle into a routine and start seeing all the little flaws and incompatibilities.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't think love is a hole one falls into. Love is an emotion and emotions vary. Commitment involves a daily decision to act lovingly regardless of what you're emotions happen to be doing. Those who say they have "fallen out of love" are basically saying they either never made a commitment or they have found it too difficult or inconvenient to keep.


----------



## missconfused (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not sure. I know I feel like I have fallen out of love with my husband. I love him, yes...I'm not IN love with him.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

So, most of you seem to think you can fall out of love. How would most of you describe the process of love? Is it that you meet someone and something clicks that perhaps didn't with other people. At that point, deeper love develops over the years due to both making an effort, but at some point if one stops trying, the love can end.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think you can fall out of love but I think you can choose to check out of a relationship.


----------



## Kessandra (Dec 4, 2009)

Its possible. I had a bf of 13yrs. I loved him to death, thought I would die with him, he felt the same way. We took things for granted, reached our goals in life, everything was GREAT and somehow we were a bit...bored. 

Amazing, we both realized we needed to do something, and we tried. As in I tried, hard for 2 yrs. he put little effort into reviving us, he just wanted to coast and I came to resent him for that.

It sounds so lame, and it did at the time to us both, but he just didn't make any effort and it killed us in the end. It wasn't all him but his lack of effort was the final straw. I will always love him on some level but not romantically, that part between us died.


----------



## Colleen1972 (Nov 26, 2010)

southbound said:


> Does anyone here believe that a person can really just fall out of love with someone for practically no reason, especially if the love was deep in the beginning? I have heard people claim it, but I'm not sure I buy it.


I fell out of love with my ex. Or I thould say, in hind site, I realized that I did not really love him. People change, they grow and evolve. It is not uncommon to drift appart.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Colleen1972 said:


> I fell out of love with my ex. Or I thould say, in hind site, I realized that I did not really love him. People change, they grow and evolve. It is not uncommon to drift appart.


I am in a similar situation from my wife. Being that you say you didn't really love him to begin with, what made you think you did then and what makes you think you don't now.


----------



## AngieMarie (Nov 28, 2010)

There are two types of love... Loving someone and being IN love with someone. If your love is true love, you never stop loving them no matter what. 
You can still love someone, and not be in love with them.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Question???? A marriage needing work makes sense, but what about those who seem to work in the opposite direction, such as a husband being abusive or cheating, yet the wife just "loves him so much" and can't part with him.


----------

